# Thoughts and Prayers Please



## Matt73 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone

My sister that lives in Boston with her four daughters and husband has been suffering from ALS for the past 10+ years. For the past two or three years she has been completely immobile, unable to move anything except her eyes and mouth. She's had trouble swalllowing and breathing. Two nights ago she was admitted to the hospital in severe respiratory distress. She is on a ventilator and is sedated. They have since found a blood clot in her heart, her heart is failing. Needless to say, things are not looking good. They think she may have the flu (swine or other, they don't know yet). So she's on Tamiflu and antibiotics. We all knew this day would come, but it doesn't make it any easier. She's my big sis. My mom and dad have flown in yesterday and I'm going within the next day or two. Regardless of what happens, can you just give a thought/prayer that if she does pass on that she goes peacefully. Thanks....

Matthew

Update: Well everyone...your thoughts and prayers seem to be working. Thank You! They are going to try to remove the ventilator tube and perform a tracheotomy to attach that way (which she'll have from now on). She sems to be out of danger and slowly getting stronger.

P.S. It turns out it was Swine Flu. So, I'm glad she's getting better and glad I didn't end up going down...

Again, thank you so very much for all your beautiful messages...


----------



## Sterling (Oct 28, 2009)

Matt....I'm so sorry. What a difficult thing to be be going thru for your sister, you and your family. Know that she will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DrivinTime (Oct 28, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way. Hugs, too. Such a difficult time, my sympathies to you all. It is a blessing that your sister has such a caring family.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Oct 28, 2009)

You wish your sister the best.


----------



## anoki (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this Matt.......thoughts and prayers coming your way from here too, to all of her family and all of yours...

((((hugs))))

~kathryn


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry Matt. Tons of prayers from me.


----------



## barnbum (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, I can do that. Hang in there.


----------



## PromiseAcres (Oct 28, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers are being sent your way.

Danielle


----------



## WTFFarm (Oct 28, 2009)

OH Matt,

I'm just so heartbroken. If your big sis is anything like you then she is a very kind, sweet soul. WIsh there was just something that I could do but if nothing else you, your sis and your family will be in my thoughts.

(((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 28, 2009)

Matt I'm so sorry for your sister and everyone who loves her.



May her journey, if she must make one, be peaceful.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, and more...lots of love Matt.


----------



## Jill (Oct 28, 2009)

Matt --

I am keeping you, your sister and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

I've lost 2 clients to ALS, one especially I was close to and I think of her every day. I just saw her husband yesterday and will see him and her sister (she was like a mom to her sister) tomorrow.

It is such a terrible disease, and I can only imagine more so in someone younger like your sister.

I'm just so sorry and my heart really goes out to you and your family.

Hugs,

Jill


----------



## minih (Oct 28, 2009)

So very sad Matt, I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## susanne (Oct 28, 2009)

Matt,

You are all most definitely in my thoughts and in my heart.

Speaking as one who lost her big sister (nine years ago on Oct. 1), I guarantee that no matter what, she will always be with you, right at your side when you need her.

Take care,

susanne


----------



## Barbie (Oct 28, 2009)

Matt-

I am so sorry about your sister. You, your sister and the rest of your family and friends are all in my thoughts and prayers.

Barbie


----------



## LindaL (Oct 28, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and your family.

ALS is such a cruel disease...I watched my Uncle's partner suffer and die from it.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Oct 28, 2009)

Matt my heart goes out to your family. I cant imagine the struggle your sis has lived with having ALS for so long...God love her. I lost my big sis, January 2005..just 6 mo after she was diagnosed with ALS. She flew through all the symptoms in the book. In that last stage...I didnt know whether to pray for her to get better....seeing her suffering...or to pray she pass on and be where there is no suffering....so I just prayed that God's will be done.

I pray for strength for your family and peace for your dear big sis.

May God Bless.

Connie


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 28, 2009)

Connie Ballard said:


> Matt my heart goes out to your family. I cant imagine the struggle your sis has lived with having ALS for so long...God love her. I lost my big sis, January 2005..just 6 mo after she was diagnosed with ALS. She flew through all the symptoms in the book. In that last stage...I didnt know whether to pray for her to get better....seeing her suffering...or to pray she pass on and be where there is no suffering....so I just prayed that God's will be done. I pray for strength for your family and peace for your dear big sis.
> 
> May God Bless.
> 
> Connie



Thanks so much everyone. I'm going to be sure to pass all these on to my brother in-law.

Connie, I'm so sorry about your sister. That's such an agressively short time (a good and/or a bad thing) I asked her when I was there in July, where she got the strength to hold on, that she was so very strong. She said that she's still here because of her girls: Elisabeth (17), Lindsay (16), Sarah (11), and Meaghan (9 and my God Daughter).

Here is a pic of her and I from when my father, his wife, my sis, her wife and boys, and I visited to celebrate my dad's 70th in July. I feel so thankful that we pulled that off for her and that we all got down for my dad and, especially, for her





Laughing...(I think she had wine in there



)


----------



## wildoak (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It is indeed a cruel disease, I had two neighbors who lost their battle with it both within a year. {{Hugs}} to you and your family.

Jan


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Oct 28, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.I can see the love you share in the photo



.


----------



## FoRebel (Oct 28, 2009)

Sending lots of thoughts and prayers for your family and sister. Whatever the outcome, may it be peaceful for all.


----------



## REO (Oct 28, 2009)

What a bright light she is! No wonder she is loved so very much.

My thoughts and prayers are with her and you all during this very hard time.

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## bjcs (Oct 28, 2009)

I am so very sorry. My thoughts and prayers go out to your sister, you and your family.


----------



## Russ (Oct 28, 2009)

Sending my prayers to your sister and your entire family. Take care Matt


----------



## Mona (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh Matt, I am so terribly sorry to hear your bad news. Sending prayers for your sister and her family, and huge (((HUGS))) for you.


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your sister. I lost an uncle from the same disease. I know this isn't easy on anyone. Prayers to her, you and your family.


----------



## ShaunaL (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this - she looks beautiful and very loved in the picture. My prayers are with you, your sister and family


----------



## Frankie (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you for sharing the wonderful photo. Your family remains in my prayers.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 29, 2009)

Sending prayers to you and your family!

kay


----------



## Annabellarose (Oct 29, 2009)

What a lovely picture. We don't know each other (



btw), but you seem like such a neat, nice person and I am so sorry to hear that you and your family are going through these tough times.


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 29, 2009)

What a difficult time this must be for your whole family, Matt.



I will certainly keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh no Matt, I am so sorry. Sending many prayers for your beloved sister. You will be in my thoughts and prayers sweet heart.


----------



## maplegum (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry Matt. I am thinking of you and your family. Words are not enough.

xox Leonie xox


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 29, 2009)

Matt,

((((((hugs))))))

~Sandy


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry . Your sister and your family are in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## twister (Oct 30, 2009)

Matt I am so sorry you and your family are going through this, I will certainly keep your sister in my thoughts and prayers and hugs to you.

Yvonne


----------



## JennyB (Oct 30, 2009)

Matt73 said:


> Hi Everyone
> My sister that lives in Boston with her four daughters and husband has been suffering from ALS for the past 10+ years. For the past two or three years she has been completely immobile, unable to move anything except her eyes and mouth. She's had trouble swalllowing and breathing. Two nights ago she was admitted to the hospital in severe respiratory distress. She is on a ventilator and is sedated. They have since found a blood clot in her heart, her heart is failing. Needless to say, things are not looking good. They think she may have the flu (swine or other, they don't know yet). So she's on Tamiflu and antibiotics. We all knew this day would come, but it doesn't make it any easier. She's my big sis. My mom and dad have flown in yesterday and I'm going within the next day or two. Regardless of what happens, can you just give a thought/prayer that if she does pass on that she goes peacefully. Thanks....
> 
> Matthew


We are sooo sorry Matt...sisters are special aren't they..Prayers



are going to her now!

Blessings,

Jenny and Mel


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 30, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 30, 2009)

Yippee! that is good news, the prayers from the board are being heard! I'm so glad there is improvement. The picture you sent is priceless. God bless your sister and your family! I will keep praying.....

Joyce


----------



## Barbie (Oct 30, 2009)

So glad the thoughts and prayers are working.

We have a writer for the local paper who has been ill with MS for years. Several years ago he elected to have the ventilator and is still going strong. Hope this helps your sister and gives her a more peaceful life.

Barbie


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your sister. I am praying that everything goes good.




Your sister is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 30, 2009)

Saw your note on the better news!!!! That is fantastic! I HOPE she continues to improve and can go home!!!! Will continue to send prayers for a recovery from this!!! Bless you and your family!!


----------



## twister (Oct 30, 2009)

That is great news Matt, I will keep her in my prayers that she will be able to go home soon

Yvonne


----------

